# Is hgh really worth the price tag???



## wnabhuge912 (Sep 12, 2012)

I've been considering trying hgh out but can't seem to find any good solid info on it...do you guys believe it's worth the price?? If so how were your gains??


----------



## cck99352 (Sep 12, 2012)

I tried some a few years back - didn't get anything off of it. So, now I am considering trying it again. I too want to hear what the more experienced members of this site have to say.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 12, 2012)

wnabhuge912 said:


> I've been considering trying hgh out but can't seem to find any good solid info on it...do you guys believe it's worth the price?? If so how were your gains??



Research and get blood work done. Also, talk to your Doctor and make sure you don't have any hereditary illness such as cancer or leukemia etc.. There's not massive gains on G, rather high metabolism, recoup/recovery, etc.. It's not for everybody and you HAVE to know what you're doing using it, and have enough, or it won't do what it's intended for in bodybuilding


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 12, 2012)

It has it's place. It's better suited for rebuilding tendons/ligaments/fountain of youth then muscle building IMHO. 

For bb u should use a min of 5 iu a day. To see much of anything off it u need to run it minimum 3 months 6 is ideal. 

It helps with muscle building and fat loss but neither is insane by any means. Aas is superior for muscle building bang for the buck. 

Most pros use 10iu or more or word around the campfire says.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 12, 2012)

HGH is an expensive bodyfat loss aid.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 13, 2012)

I love hgh. I feel younger all the time..even if i am over 40 already  i feel 20 again all the time.its why i love it!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 13, 2012)

You have to run it for 6 months to see some serious changes in your body. 2-3 months doesnt cut it - as mentioned - overpriced fat burner. Is it worth the money? I guess that depends n your goals and how much money you have.
Also its obviously only worth the money if you get legit hgh ..which isnt as easy as it used to be by any means. This may sound creepy but when HIV was relatively new hgh was being given to aids patients like crazy and serono serostim was so easy to get. This was before AZT and many just had given up so they sold there hgh. Still had script labels on them...just scribbled over or partially ripped off.


----------



## overburdened (Sep 13, 2012)

IMO, peps will give you a better run for your money....   they can cause the body to release a damn good amt of hgh!!  and for the price, you just can't beat it!  They used to be damn near the price of hgh, so you were better off just runnin the real thing, but nowdays, if you go to the right site, you can get a month of peps for $70... enough to run them at the doses that will cause the equivalent of 5iu or more of hgh release... 

They are awesome for bulking, and getting all the recovery and tendon/ligament/joint repair aspects that you get from hgh, while REALLY increasing your appetite(which is where many bber's have problems when bulking... they just cant take in enough good, whole foods to grow, without having to end up taking in JUNK to get their calorie requirements)...  within 20 minutes you are hungry enough to eat half a cow!!!

Vibrant has some write-ups on peps that are EXTREMELY informative.. some of the best info in there, is how to eat following their administration, to keep from blunting the release of hgh...  along with dosing protocols...   I can't remember where these write-ups are located, so you may want to do a search, you should be able to find them without spending too much time looking....

I honestly didn't think too much of them(simply cause I had not researched them to any great degree, beyond the first ones that came out... and, after seeing their price tag(and having access to GOOD hgh, for a GREAT price(back in the day.. it's getting harder and harder to find good hgh at good prices.. too many suppliers are selling bunk bullshit anymore(there are some good hgh resellers out there, but it is so hit and miss, I won't even think about buying it anymore... it's not worth shelling out a few hundred bucks and hoping you got good hgh when you can get peps that will produce tons of hgh for fractions of the price)....  now that I've gotten some guidance into how to use them(thank you PITTSBURGH63 and VIBRANT!!!), and started doing tons of research myself.. I don't think I will EVER shell out the money for hgh again!!!... there are just too many good peps out there, at unbeatable prices and quality, to ever even think of paying for actual hgh ever again!!!

Look into them... they really do work, and , depending on your goals, you can find the perfect combos of them, that will do exactly what you want... and you can afford them, on a long term basis... without going broke!


----------



## DetMuscle (Sep 13, 2012)

HGH works if you stay on it for 6 months or more. There are way faster ways to gain muscle mass. I use it but Im old. My gains arent from HGH. It helps with building bone density, and decreasing "some" fat in the stomach are. Cost is very expensive for Pharm grade


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 13, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> I love hgh. I feel younger all the time..even if i am over 40 already  i feel 20 again all the time.its why i love it!



Test alone should do that to...

Its worth it if you want to get to that monstrous size taking outrageous amounts of it a week. I think you would be more than happy with pinning test p tren and some winny or var and get great results.


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> IMO, peps will give you a better run for your money....   they can cause the body to release a damn good amt of hgh!!  and for the price, you just can't beat it!  They used to be damn near the price of hgh, so you were better off just runnin the real thing, but nowdays, if you go to the right site, you can get a month of peps for $70... enough to run them at the doses that will cause the equivalent of 5iu or more of hgh release...
> 
> They are awesome for bulking, and getting all the recovery and tendon/ligament/joint repair aspects that you get from hgh, while REALLY increasing your appetite(which is where many bber's have problems when bulking... they just cant take in enough good, whole foods to grow, without having to end up taking in JUNK to get their calorie requirements)...  within 20 minutes you are hungry enough to eat half a cow!!!
> 
> ...




I like peps and find them useful....

But the whole peps equate to xx amount of GH is validated through bloods, theory, what exactly? I have heard datbtrue throw out approximations...but I just do not quite see the recomposition altering effect that a quality GH will elicit. As in.. ability to eat more liberally without adding on excess abdominal fat.

Peps mimic ghrelin (ghrp-6 especially) so I find them GREAT for off-season purposes, but never seen the equivalent body recomping effect...and I have 'boom dosed"

-Matt


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 13, 2012)

overburdened said:


> IMO, peps will give you a better run for your money....   they can cause the body to release a damn good amt of hgh!!  and for the price, you just can't beat it!  They used to be damn near the price of hgh, so you were better off just runnin the real thing, but nowdays, if you go to the right site, you can get a month of peps for $70... enough to run them at the doses that will cause the equivalent of 5iu or more of hgh release...
> 
> They are awesome for bulking, and getting all the recovery and tendon/ligament/joint repair aspects that you get from hgh, while REALLY increasing your appetite(which is where many bber's have problems when bulking... they just cant take in enough good, whole foods to grow, without having to end up taking in JUNK to get their calorie requirements)...  within 20 minutes you are hungry enough to eat half a cow!!!
> 
> ...



Agreed OB. As u mentioned the huge issue with hgh is its very very hard to find legit hgh. Spend all that money and it's probably bunk anyways lol.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 13, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> I like peps and find them useful....
> 
> But the whole peps equate to xx amount of GH is validated through bloods, theory, what exactly? I have heard datbtrue throw out approximations...but I just do not quite see the recomposition altering effect that a quality GH will elicit. As in.. ability to eat more liberally without adding on excess abdominal fat.
> 
> ...



CJC-1295 w/DAC is the exception, it does show noticeable physique altering effects at 3mg a week or more.  I have used it and it shines if you are recomping or cutting.  Peps I find work faster, at least the ones I have used, and are an order of magnitude cheaper.  I do agree a well planned diet and AAS cycle can do as much or more for less money and in half the time.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 13, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Agreed OB. As u mentioned the huge issue with hgh is its very very hard to find legit hgh. Spend all that money and it's probably bunk anyways lol.



YES for sure when you pay 300$ for 100iu or even less..


----------



## pieguy (Sep 13, 2012)

World-pharma is probably going to say something stupid again that will cause a half dozen members to jump down this throat again...

Anyway, I've used peps for months at a time and have seen the composition altering effects first hand. It's not quite as abusable as lee priest level hgh consumption followed by KFC refeeds, but it does work. I think to come even slightly close to HGH, you'd probably have to run huge doses of ipa 3x a day. GHRP-6 just doesn't seem good enough cause of diminishing returns. You'd have to pin so often it'd probably just become way to inconvenient. How much HGH were you taking when comparing to peptides? If you were on 5iu+ of hgh a day, yeah, no chance peptides are come remotely close to that. Your pituitary isn't some chinese HGH manufacturing plant...


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 13, 2012)

You need it to get to pro size, otherwise there are better compounds and methods to achieve the same thing. Good for anti aging and soft tissue repair but IMO peps will work fine for that and cheaper. If you're at the point that aas just doesn't cut it anymore, which you most likely aren't, and you can afford good hgh at a high dose for a long time then sure it's worth it


----------



## Vibrant (Sep 13, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> I like peps and find them useful....
> 
> But the whole peps equate to xx amount of GH is validated through bloods, theT2ory, what exactly? I have heard datbtrue throw out approximations...but I just do not quite see the recomposition altering effect that a quality GH will elicit. As in.. ability to eat more liberally without adding on excess abdominal fat.
> 
> ...



Theres a guy at another board that did gh serum blood test while on peps recently.

His protocol was in the morning fasted.

Injected 500mcg cjc w/o dac (mod grf) and 250mcg ghrp 2 sub q.

Drew blood exactly 40min later for gh serum.

His gh serum came back at 12.8


I'll have to find out if he did further testing.  When I get some more disposable income, I want to do some of my own testing.


----------



## pieguy (Sep 13, 2012)

How does that compare to average chinese HGH dosed similarly Vibrant?

Hmm, not sure if this is the norm, but the most recent blue top test came back 28ish with a 10iu injection. So a huge dose of ghrp-2 is about as half as good as a 10iu injection ... 

That being said, 10iu daily for a month is probably half a grand cost wise


----------



## wnabhuge912 (Sep 13, 2012)

Some good info here guys....seems like I would need 2 to 3 grand worth of GH to get some serious results....and might not even get legit stuff...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 13, 2012)

i would say it's definitely not worth it considering the price, probability you will get fake shit, and the fact that gh + aas is prime suspect for enlarging your heart.



stick with aas


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 13, 2012)

test is best


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 13, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> test is best




such a cliche' and it's not even true.. tren is better in SO many different ways.. and im not even trying to be funny


----------



## jshel12 (Sep 13, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> such a cliche' and it's not even true.. tren is better in SO many different ways.. and im not even trying to be funny



I would have to say test is best cause it can be used year round for us blasters and cruisers, but how bout your both right as in when your blasting or cycling using both test and tren.  When bulking I like to use higher test when cutting I like using moderate tren and just enough test to eliminate side effects such as loss of libido and drop in overall mood but not too much that it bloats me and takes away the ripped and dry look tren , cardio, and a good diet give me.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 13, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> such a cliche' and it's not even true.. tren is better in SO many different ways.. and im not even trying to be funny



Just cruise on tren...fuck test


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 13, 2012)

MENT would be perfect to run all year round as a standalone... if it came with an ester longer than ace


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 14, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i would say it's definitely not worth it considering the price, probability you will get fake shit, and the fact that gh + aas is prime suspect for enlarging your heart.
> 
> 
> 
> stick with aas



High bp enlarges your atria and ventricles causing backflow of blood through your tricuspid and bicuspid valves leading to CHF, pulmonary edema, pedal edema and other things. You're fine with gears as long as your bp isn't high for prolongered periods. Fuck gh


----------



## trackstar19 (Sep 14, 2012)

I personally love HGH, i've only been on it for 3.5 months but i'm already noticing some great results. I know people argue over spot reduction - but i swear on my life my stomach/abs are losing fat on the sides now when normally that ALWAYS goes last on me. (i'm at 8-9%bf now). It's giving me a bit more of a '3d' look i'd say, and just overall it makes me feel great. Hard to explain, but it makes me feel good and positive. It also has done wonders on my skin, all the androgens had me looking a bit oily and minor acne. I feel like now my face is cleared up entirely and my skin 'glows' so to speak. I can't say that it was the HGH, but i suspect it was. I'm using 5iu's ED.

That being said... if money is an issue... i'd probably opt out. All those things have been great, but they're certainly not extremely crazy results. Far less noticeable than if i ran a cycle. I personally will use HGH for as long as my cash flow allows it


----------



## pieguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Most people agree that spot reduction does occur with extended use of hgh. that's why most inject around their midsection. And yeah, hgh use gives you that paper thin skin look which is so prized in competition. I'm not going to lie though. My first attempt at HGH has lead to me getting scammed pretty hard out of $450. Don't trust GreenOx of this board or Syno-HGH


----------



## overburdened (Sep 15, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Most people agree that spot reduction does occur with extended use of hgh. that's why most inject around their midsection. And yeah, hgh use gives you that paper thin skin look which is so prized in competition. I'm not going to lie though. My first attempt at HGH has lead to me getting scammed pretty hard out of $450. Don't trust GreenOx of this board or Syno-HGH


hgh actually thickens your skin bro... if you use hgh up to a comp, you will not lose the water from it, and you won't look  lean or dry


----------



## suprfast (Sep 15, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Theres a guy at another board that did gh serum blood test while on peps recently.
> 
> His protocol was in the morning fasted.
> 
> ...



Any more info on this vibrant?


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 15, 2012)

More importantly then price tag, is a solid and reliable source.

But all this pep talk is making me load up a slin right now, ha ha!


----------



## cane87 (Sep 16, 2012)

for anti aging effects hgh is worth it..for the amount that needs to be ran for muscle mass gain, i would not use.


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 17, 2012)

Vibrant that is very cool info regarding peps and serum testing...

I have seen rips at 10 iu elicit a 38 -50 reading 1.5 hr post IM injection.

BUT -- for  a peptide to cause a reading of 12 or so....that is friggin awesome!

Guys -- privateMDlabs is cheap for these serums (45 bucks) or so and more people should put these various peptide doses to the test.

-Matt


----------



## suprfast (Oct 23, 2012)

Thought it wasn't just about the gh serum, but the igf-1 levels. Any truth to that?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 24, 2012)

how about hgh vs igf


----------



## dliftdoc (Oct 24, 2012)

wnabhuge912 said:


> I've been considering trying hgh out but can't seem to find any good solid info on it...do you guys believe it's worth the price?? If so how were your gains??


i use it for health and fat loss benefits. you cant find any info on it?! man theres a mountain of good info on HGH on the web


----------

